# Z31 hydraulic clutch issues



## 89-300zx (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a 1989 z31 n/a and I recently replaced my slave cylinder about a month ago after a bad leak and it ran fine. Now I barely receive and pedal pressure so I replaced all of the fluid with new fluid and bled the system. No change so I replace my master cylinder and bled it through. Still barley any pressure. The pedal drops to the floor with little pressure and grinds all gears. Transmission does not slip and clutch itself is fine. Idk what's going on with my hydraulic system. Pleases help. My mechanic doesn't even know. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have a look at the slave cylinder pin movement while someone operates the clutch pedal. If you have little or no movement, then the problem is with the hydraulic clutch system and you have air somewhere in the system. If the slave cylinder pin seems to have an appropriate amount of travel, then I would suspect the problem is in the clutch release fork. Sometimes the area of the clutch release fork that contacts the ball pivot stud wears out and breaks through, which in turns causes the release bearing not to apply any or enough pressure against the pressure plate.


----------



## 89-300zx (Oct 14, 2011)

The slave cylinder moves but not much (about half of what it should). Since the replacement of my clutch master I receive a small amount of clutch pressure where as before it would drop to the floor after 5 seconds of driving. It seems the more time spent holding the clutch pedal down the more pressure is lost it the system and thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you bench bleed the clutch master before you installed it?


----------

